# Photoflex TritonFlash Battery kits



## niccyboy (Nov 23, 2011)

Has anyone used these? We had great results from a hire kit.

We use Bowens studio packs and Elinchrom mono lights in the studio but i can't justify how expensive their battery kits are for how much i use them..

Has anyone owned these?



THanks


----------



## pwp (Nov 23, 2011)

Check out Rob Galbraith's highly informative review of a range of different batteries.
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-11314-11226

His enthusiasm for Paul C Buff Einsteins, batteries & innovative, inexpensive modifiers turned me into a buyer...couldn't be happier. The Buff Vagabond battery is extraordinary. 

Paul Wright


----------



## Crapking (Nov 23, 2011)

I'be had it about 3 months. I have used it primarily for 'location' shooting. Has held its' charge well, shot nearly 200 golfers at an outing, primarily for a fill flash and the battery indicator barely moved. Also used it indoors at a remote cabin and shot over 100 boy scouts and their families. No complaints with the battery component, but I bought it as a package 
http://www.photoflex.com/Pro_Products/New_Products/TritonFlash_trade__Lithium_Strobe_Kit/index.html
and the extra small soft box, while portable and easy to put together, is just a little small ( i.e. harsh) and not diffused enough as it comes out of the box (despite the internal diffuser). easy to put together, all connectors come with it, including cables for remote triggering. I agree the pricing is a little steep, but the portability factor is great.


----------



## niccyboy (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah i can't justify 4k for a good bowens kit just to use my existing modifiers.

1800 aus for a kit with a spare battery a head and octo is a bargain i think. (less than 18 days hiring equivalent!)

@Crapking have you attached any other softboxes or beauty dishes to the kit other than what it came with it?


----------



## Crapking (Nov 29, 2011)

Nope, just starting to get outside and mobile  sorry.


----------

